# Deep cool Gammax 240l BIOS Steuerung reagiert nicht



## kooky89 (3. Februar 2020)

Hallo ihr lieben ich bin der neue hier  

Ich hoffe dass mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann. Ich habe meine erste wakü gebaut und bin mit dem Thema Case und Lüfter allgemein nicht so bewandert.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich im BIOS die Lüfter Kurve nicht anpassen kann er will einfach nicht reagieren egal was ich einstelle. In Windows allerdings im Asus AI Suite 3 funktioniert alles.

Hier meine Specs: 
Mainboard ASUS Tuf Z390 pro Gaming 
Intel i7 9700k
Deep cool gammaxx L240 v2
Kingston hyper x predator 3200
Corsair 850cx  Netzteil 
GeForce Gtx 1080
Gehäuse Thermaltake Level 20 mt


----------

